# 1963 ford tractor



## rogerru (Dec 22, 2016)

i recently purchased this ford tractor. the model and serial number, stamped into the bell housing near starter, says; 41201 then 33907 respectfully. per that, it is a 1963 4000 4 speed. all good except it has the sheet metal (front hood/grille) of an 801. it is/was painted blue and gray as a 4000 should be but the grille etc is not like a 4000 should be. doesn't look to have been replaced. is this possible, what hood decals to use, and what colors to repaint?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello rogerru, welcome to the forum.


The four-cylinder (1962-1965) Ford 4000 series tractors were nearly identical to the 801 and 901 series tractors. The 4000 had a different front hood/nosepiece and grille. Apparently, someone before you made a swap. Probably bashed the front end, and changed to an 801 front. Looks like an easy swap.

The serial number 33907 makes it a 1963 model. 

John Smith's old Ford tractor website has a good picture of a blue/gray '63 Ford 4000, plus other information regarding the tractor. He also has a model code translation/explanation for your tractor. 

You can get decals from George Bradish tractor parts.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a couple of pictures of 4 cyl Ford 4000's to give you an idea of possible color schemes:


----------



## rogerru (Dec 22, 2016)

mine doesn't have this front. mine has the 801 sheet metal so i'm not sure how the blue/gray would look. i'd like to make it correct, paint, decals, etc, but not practical to change sheet metal.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Roger, please post a picture of your tractor illustrating the grille.


----------



## rogerru (Dec 22, 2016)

i will post the pictures asap. waiting for my son to come by and do it for me.


----------



## rogerru (Dec 22, 2016)

here's a picture. hope you can see the grille is not a 4000.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Looks to me like someone before you replaced the 4 cyl Ford 2000 grille with a grille from an 801 series tractor. If it really bugs you, you can always change it back. Probably not worth it. I would paint it blue to match the rest of the sheet metal. You can get a can of old Ford blue spray paint from tractor supply stores (or from your local dealership).


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here is a picture of an 801 series tractor.


----------



## rogerru (Dec 22, 2016)

your right. probably not worth the price of a correct hood and grille. guess i'll paint it to match the sheet metal it has now. thanks everyone.


----------

